

Surging Countries - nathanwdavis
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-next-10-brics-2010-1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+EtfdeskTopNewsAndInvestmentIdeas+(ETFDesk+Top+News+and+Investment+Ideas)

======
pg
Man, every article on businessinsider lately has the maximal-linkbait title
format,

    
    
        <number><adjective><actual-title> you must <verb>
    

When submitting articles of this type (if you must submit them at all), please
whittle the title down to actual-title.

~~~
nathanwdavis
I agree that most of that title is linkbait, but when you whittle it down to
just "Surging Countries", I think it gets to be too vague and non-descriptive.
Truth is that the article is speculative in nature, so shouldn't the title
indicate that. How about "Countries to pay attention to this decade"? That at
least provides an indication that it is speculative and provides a timeline
for that outlook, and it spares the reader the "you must" and the <number>.

------
nathanwdavis
After the six surging countries list there is "10 Looming Geopolitical
Disasters" and then finally "12 Places To Go If The World Goes To Hell". Fun
reading!!

